# Types Of Hp Burners



## timmy (11/8/05)

Ok, I'm finally going to get myself a new burner,

I just want to know how the ones from gameco compare to the ones from g&g in terms of performance, easy to use etc.

cheers in advance.


----------



## Brizbrew (11/8/05)

timmy said:


> Ok, I'm finally going to get myself a new burner,
> 
> I just want to know how the ones from gameco compare to the ones from g&g in terms of performance, easy to use etc.
> 
> ...


I have not seen the ones from Gameco but I own a NASA and it is a beast, if you purchase one you will not be dissapointed.

My NASA in action


----------



## Doc (11/8/05)

Go the NASA burner.
I bought mine from Global Imports in Adelaide. It came with the braided gas line and HP regulator. It is awesome.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Bidtfaun (11/8/05)

Doc said:


> Go the NASA burner.
> I bought mine from Global Imports in Adelaide. It came with the braided gas line and HP regulator. It is awesome.
> 
> Beers,
> ...



Hjc Global Imports in Adelaide? that burner looks like a bloody flame thrower!.....I know I'll need one when I get into AG :super:


----------



## Green Iguana (11/8/05)

I just received my NASA from G&G this week. All I can say is

AWESOME

Don't muck about with other burners, these things rock................

Cheers


----------



## Bidtfaun (11/8/05)

so has anyone mounted a NASA on the back of their car yet for that batmobile effect?


----------



## timmy (11/8/05)

has anyone tried the gameco version?


----------



## sosman (11/8/05)

timmy said:


> has anyone tried the gameco version?
> [post="71391"][/post]​


I have the gameco burner, see http://brewiki.org/BrewPotStand.

One thing the NASA guys have never been able to confirm for me, how far is the gas control knob from the centre of the burner? Someone mentioned they used welding gloves to operate it, there is no such problem with the gameco job. The pilot light is handy too.


----------



## redbeard (11/8/05)

Ive seen both in action.

1. nasa/g&g
- has a taller, more stable stand
- appears to output more heat thou a lot seemed to go up the sides of the kettle
- lacks a wind cover thingy ie on a windy day expect frequent flameouts
- the screw in gas valve appeared to be somewhat fragile & got very hot
- made in china
- may need a copper gas extension due to heat at valve (depends how risky u think) 

2. gameco "wok style burner"
- smaller enclosed bowl type stand
- flame was not quite as generous as 1 but more blue
- good wind cover from bowl
- has a pilot light
- made in hong kong/china ?
- much better build quality. gas valve/control is much more solid than 1.
- better control of flame. valve doesnt not get as hot as 1.
- www.auscrown.com has details
- i have the one ring burner but a 2 ring is available
- gameco in sydney are very friendly to homebrewers & will demo their stuff.
- gameco dont advertise widely but rely on word of mouth

3. both
- both have same gas type fittings.
- both will burn the paint off their stands & you probably should do this before brewing !
- similar price, about $110 for burner & hp reg
- both burners can be unscrewed from their stands
- if using a keg, the chime will probably have a larger diameter than both. may need some external stand for reasonable flame. a flat kettle should be ok

if you want some pics, i might be able to get some on weekend, if i get time to brew  

cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/8/05)

sosman said:


> Someone mentioned they used welding gloves to operate it[post="71429"][/post]​



Woozies  I've been able to turn the knob with the thing running about an hour. It gets fairly hot, that said the knob turns freely and doesn't need to turn far between stop and flat out.

Forget the gloves. Real men use their manicured fingers. :lol: :blink: 

Pic of burner with copper standoff pipe.

Warren -


----------



## Doc (12/8/05)

On my NASA burner I do all the regulation on the regulator. I never have to touch the one on the stand.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## Brizbrew (12/8/05)

Doc said:


> On my NASA burner I do all the regulation on the regulator. I never have to touch the one on the stand.
> 
> Beers,
> Doc
> [post="71453"][/post]​


Yes, same here. I did use a welding glove to get near enough but discovered there was no need as you can easily use the other one.
How many hours use do you NASA blokes get out of a 9KG gas bottle? I got a full one and it is already showing half empty on the fuse although I don't think they are that reliable.


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

Brizbrew said:


> I got a full one and it is already showing half empty on the fuse although I don't think they are that reliable.
> [post="71461"][/post]​




Briz.

Gas fuse guages are basically useless. They have 3 positions. Full, half and empty and nothing in between. Best remedy is to have a second gas bottle on standby.

Warren -


----------



## Brizbrew (12/8/05)

warrenlw63 said:


> Brizbrew said:
> 
> 
> > I got a full one and it is already showing half empty on the fuse although I don't think they are that reliable.
> ...


Useless for measuring gas you mean, they do have another important use. h34r: 
I am toying with the idea of getting a second bottle on standby so maybe this is the way to go. I have read the stories of people running out mid boil, must be a nightmare!


----------



## Jye (12/8/05)

Here are some of the prices

Gameco
55MJ/Hr bruner $89.90
reg $28.60
hose $13.50

The guys at Auscrown are rining me back with prices for the 55 and 82.5 MJ/Hr burners.

Could someone post the prices for the nasa burner, stand, reg and hose.

Cheers


----------



## warrenlw63 (12/8/05)

Prices at Grain and Grape.

Outdoor burner $49.95

Hose and Regulator to suit $59.95

Warren -


----------



## Jye (12/8/05)

Auscrown ... well actually their Brisbane distributor

RH31LT - 55MJ/Hr Burner $55.75 + GST
HP200 - 82.5MJ/Hr Burner $63.70 + GST out of stock and are currently changing to a new model and couldnt tell me when they would be in.

Reg $16.50 + GST 
Rubber hose about $10 + GST
SS Hose about $20 + GST

For this price I would really like to get the 82MJ burner but I havent seen anyone using one that large...any disadvantages?


----------



## Jye (12/8/05)

For the Brisbane brewers Auscrowns Brisbane distributor is

C.E.M International Pty Ltd

Southpark Complex, Unit A5, 10 Compton Rd Underwood QLD 4119
ph: (07) 3208 2788 L.P. Gas & Natural Gas Equipment & Service


----------



## johnno (12/8/05)

The nasa from Globe? imports in SA.
Burner including stand $30
High Pressure reg $60
Braided gas hose line $34
Plus about $15 postage.

johnno


----------



## timmy (12/8/05)

Nice feedback!

Does anyone know the MJ/Hr rating of the Nasa?


----------



## Jye (12/8/05)

I think the nasa is about 50MJ/Hr.

Does anyone know what the difference between the regs are?

Has anyone had any experience with a burner around the 80MJ range?


----------



## mobrien (12/8/05)

Some good info here - I'm a fellow Brisbane person about to buy a burner too...

M


----------



## johnno (12/8/05)

Jye said:


> I think the nasa is about 50MJ/Hr.
> 
> Does anyone know what the difference between the regs are?
> 
> ...


 I have no idea what the MJ/Hr is for the nasa burner. All I know is that I dont even need to turn it half way up.
There is more than enough flow from the reg.
I beleive chiller runs three burners from the one regulator from a previous post he made.

johnno


----------



## timmy (12/8/05)

Ok,

Going off the G&G website, they say the nasa is 130 000 btu. this works out to be 137 MJ.

Doesn't quite sound right does it? Especially when the 2 ring auscrown version is only 89MJ.

It's a crazy world we live in.........................


----------



## Jye (13/8/05)

> I think the nasa is about 50MJ/Hr.


 not sure where I got that <_< 
Looks like I will be putting my first brew day back while I get a burner from G&G ... 80MJ just doesnt seem all that much now :lol:


----------



## sosman (13/8/05)

Jye said:


> > I think the nasa is about 50MJ/Hr.
> 
> 
> not sure where I got that <_<
> ...


Go with whatever takes your fancy. I have the 55MJ gameco version and I don't ever have it flat out.

I first used it with the "stand" that it came with but then made one of these:


----------



## Jye (13/8/05)

Any chance of some pics with it fired up?

and how long does it take to boil 30L of water from room temp?

Cheers


----------



## johnno (13/8/05)

sosman said:


> Jye said:
> 
> 
> > > I think the nasa is about 50MJ/Hr.
> ...


And after seeing sosman's burner in action I do agree that its a really good burner.
If you can build a stand yourself this one is probably a bit better than the nasa.
I got the nasa because its easier for me as I could not build a stand.
Any of the burners on this thread will more than do the job.

johnno


----------



## timmy (13/8/05)

I think you're right , Johnno, they would all do the job well.

I'm actually pretty sceptical of the claimed 130 000 Btu/hr of the nasa on the G&G website, especially after seeing the output of 89 Mj on the two ring gameco one.

would like to know the time from sparge to boil with the gameco one.


----------



## sosman (13/8/05)

timmy said:


> would like to know the time from sparge to boil with the gameco one.
> [post="71721"][/post]​


Well put it this way, I have to keep the heat well down so I don't boil the buggery from the first runnings before the sparge runnings go in.


----------



## Jye (15/8/05)

Picked up my burner (the same as sosmans) from C.E.M this morning for a grand total of $88.50 which included the reg and hose. Just got the thing fired up and it took 35min to get a rolling boil for 35L at room temp, which from what I have read isnt to bad  

Will post some pics tomorrow of how I have it mounted to the stand/keg.


----------



## mobrien (15/8/05)

Jye said:


> Picked up my burner (the same as sosmans) from C.E.M this morning for a grand total of $88.50 which included the reg and hose. Just got the thing fired up and it took 35min to get a rolling boil for 35L at room temp, which from what I have read isnt to bad
> 
> Will post some pics tomorrow of how I have it mounted to the stand/keg.
> [post="71876"][/post]​




Sounds perfect! Can you give me their address - I need to pick one up too!

Matt


----------



## Jye (15/8/05)

Hey mobrien,

Unit A5, 10 Compton Rd
Underwood
32082788

They have a sign out the front saying something like we dont sell to the public only wholesale but I told the guy there I rang last week and got prices so he was nice enough to still sell one to me. Probably best to ring before hand and get a price, give them some warning youre coming.


----------



## mobrien (15/8/05)

Does anyone else in Brissy want one? If they only sell wholesale, its probably better if we buy them all at once 

Jye - can you give the model numbers and prices? for burner, reg and hose?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## Jye (15/8/05)

Burner - RH31LT
Reg - MPR106 its nice and red  
Hose - 1/4X1.0M this is a rubber hose, they do have ss.

the prices are some where earlier in the thread, the total came to $88


----------



## timmy (15/8/05)

Jye said:


> Picked up my burner (the same as sosmans) from C.E.M this morning for a grand total of $88.50 which included the reg and hose. Just got the thing fired up and it took 35min to get a rolling boil for 35L at room temp, which from what I have read isnt to bad
> 
> Will post some pics tomorrow of how I have it mounted to the stand/keg.
> [post="71876"][/post]​




Was the burner running flat out? What was the noise like? 

The price looks good.

Been surfing a few US camping sites, it seems a turkey burner can be anywhere from 30k btu to 150k btu's.

I might drop in to gameco one day soon.


----------



## Jye (15/8/05)

> Was the burner running flat out? What was the noise like?



Yep... the burner was going full blast and sounded like it was going to take off, I could hear it from inside with the door shut  I've just taken some pics of it at night and will post them tomorrow.



> I might drop in to gameco one day soon.



Give Auscrown a call and find out where their closest distributor is, they are allot cheaper.


----------



## Jye (16/8/05)

Pics of the Auscrown / Gameco burner. The first is it on the lowest setting and the other it going flat out.


----------



## timmy (17/8/05)

Ok, one more question!

does anyone here have silver soldered fittings on their kettle with these burners? 

Seeing as I've given up all acces to a TIG welder I'm left with just an oxy set and silver solder. 

If no one has tried it then i'll just do a dummy run and try to sweat some solder on it.


----------



## Linz (17/8/05)

If you are worried about the heat sweating off the fittings, why not use threaded tube and backing nuts?


----------



## timmy (17/8/05)

Because I'm a fridgey and that's my fix to every thing. 

If blue tip sweats off them I'll try brown tip or ribbon.


----------



## timmy (18/8/05)

Jye said:


> Give Auscrown a call and find out where their closest distributor is, they are allot cheaper.
> [post="71978"][/post]​



Got an email from auscrown saying that Gameco are their Sydney distributors.

Gameco rang me, telling me that the best burner they had for homebrewing was a 100mj/hr burner with a 2-15psi reg. This isn't on their website but the discount is quite good.

They will supply the reg, burner and stand for $115 if you say you're a home brewer.

this burner also has a pilot light and from the info given is preety close in specs to the nasa version, although the nasa is a beast!!!!!!!!!!

It sounds like the same burner as sosman's but with a bigger reg. They too also offered me a dem of the said unit.


----------



## pb unleaded (19/8/05)

Hi all, 
I bought a burner from Big W for under $20. It is 10000 plus BTU.
Its one of those types that screws on directly to the gas bottle, no need for a regulator. I havent used it yet, need to buy an adopter to suit my gas bottle.
At the moment I am boiling on the kitchen stove. Does anyone know how many BTU an average stove is? Is this burner powerfull enough to boil 30lt of wort?


----------



## timmy (19/8/05)

arthur said:


> Hi all,
> I bought a burner from Big W for under $20. It is 10000 plus BTU.
> Its one of those types that screws on directly to the gas bottle, no need for a regulator. I havent used it yet, need to buy an adopter to suit my gas bottle.
> At the moment I am boiling on the kitchen stove. Does anyone know how many BTU an average stove is? Is this burner powerfull enough to boil 30lt of wort?
> [post="72719"][/post]​




I doubt it. you'll need a fair bit more to boil that.


----------



## dicko (19/8/05)

timmy said:


> Ok, one more question!
> 
> does anyone here have silver soldered fittings on their kettle with these burners?
> 
> ...



Hi Timmy,
With the "Nasa" on "full noise" under my stainless steel HLT with 40 litres inside I have had the bottom support base of the keg glowing red hot.
I would not be trusting silver solder under these conditions.
I use weldless bulkhead fittings.
Cheers


----------



## Jye (19/8/05)

> 100mj/hr burner


 :blink: :blink: :blink: 

It must be an absolute beast.... the 55MJ/hr burner takes about 30 min to heat the HLT but about 10 min to boil the wort from the MLT. This thing is going to vaporise the wort  

Nice find.


----------



## timmy (7/9/05)

Ok, bringing an old thread back to life.

Went to Rays outdoors, THey have two models of NASA , the tall at $99 and a squat one at$79. Theses burners are the real deal. As posted before the reg is a problem. I noted the pressure as 50-150 mbar which puts the max press output just on par with my old bbq reg of 2.85psi. Which means its really a variable LP reg.

Otherwise the hose and burner are the same as the unit that put mankind on the moon. the thing is they wont sell the burner without the reg.

Went to gameco as well, the normal sales guy is on leave so not much info except th HP reg is about $60.

Just need to work out the cheapest way of getting a burner to me. T.A.B syndrome alive and well.


----------



## Tim (7/9/05)

Timmy,
Order a NASA from grain and Grape. I had mine delivered a couple of weeks ago for $111 including postage to sydney.
It works a treat


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (13/10/05)

I got a Gameco burner recently and it's great.

*Apparently* the LN size kegs fit perfectly on top of the frame around the burner. h34r:


----------



## Jye (13/10/05)

> Apparently the LN size kegs fit perfectly on top of the frame around the burner



They sure do  check out post 34.


----------



## Samwise Gamgee (13/10/05)

That's different to mine.

The burner itself looks the same but the frame is different.

I'll put up a pic of mine soon, my frame is a little more chunky.

But i'm sure the kegs sit in it in the same manner


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (25/11/05)

I am in the process of gradually building up gear to have a crack at AG. I just got a price from DACAPS (Perth Auscrown Distributor) and nearly fell off my work seat and had to put in a compo claim  . Expecting to pay a little more than the Briz Vegas price of $88.00 (due to freight charges) I was unpleasantly surprised at being quoted $124.00 for the same set up (RH31LT, MPR106 and hose).....As a life member of the TAB club I will have to look at alternatives.....


----------



## timmy (25/11/05)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> I am in the process of gradually building up gear to have a crack at AG. I just got a price from DACAPS (Perth Auscrown Distributor) and nearly fell off my work seat and had to put in a compo claim  . Expecting to pay a little more than the Briz Vegas price of $88.00 (due to freight charges) I was unpleasantly surprised at being quoted $124.00 for the same set up (RH31LT, MPR106 and hose).....As a life member of the TAB club I will have to look at alternatives.....
> [post="93266"][/post]​



Did you tell them you were using it for home brewing?


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (26/11/05)

Yep. I let the fella know it's use from the outset but in fairness he did say he was paying extortionate rates for freight from the eastern states. What does a RH31LT weigh? If it's under 5KG, I can sort Airbags through work for around $15.00.


----------



## ausdb (26/11/05)

chillamacgilla73 said:


> Yep. I let the fella know it's use from the outset but in fairness he did say he was paying extortionate rates for freight from the eastern states. What does a RH31LT weigh? If it's under 5KG, I can sort Airbags through work for around $15.00.
> [post="93347"][/post]​



Chilla
How much for the burner on its own?? I have a suitable reg already that I use with the blowtorch but If I go to a bigger kettle I am not sure if the blowtorch will heat it evenly enough

Ausdb


----------



## chillamacgilla73 (26/11/05)

The burner is $75.00 - 3 off due into DACAPS late next week(Late thurs/early fri). What size boils are you looking at going upto?


----------



## jimmyjack (26/11/05)

I tried to reinvent the wheel here and try a new burner. This little sucker puts out 200,000 btu and is a real thermal beast! It didnt come with a stand but I had a friend fabriacte somthing for me. I am not happy with this little sucker because the pot needs to be about 40 cm above the flame and the flame reacts to any bit of wind. I am going to take it back and get the gameco wok burner like Sosman got. Does anyone know anything about this type of burner?


----------



## Stuster (26/11/05)

I just got a NASA/turkey burner from Grain and Grape.  They have just some in AND they have a 20% off sale at the moment.  

Looking forward to lift off sometime next week. :lol: 

Give them a ring if you are in the burner market. Should be about $100 all up including postage.


----------



## sosman (26/11/05)

jimmyjack said:


> ... the gameco wok burner like Sosman got. Does anyone know anything about this type of burner?
> [post="93371"][/post]​


Yeah I do. Use it all the time. I ended up making my own stand but you can use it out of the box.


----------



## jimmyjack (2/12/05)

Ok just got my new Nasa from G & G hooked it all up expecting at least double of the output of the borrowed turkey burner I have from an american friend. The flame kept going out and I couldnt get a constant pressure or anything like a powerful flame, Called John up he was more than willing to take the reg back and work through it. (Johns been great by the way) anyway a brain wave hits, I compare everything from the imported turkey burner to the newly purchased one. The jet that goes into the burner was remarkably smaller than the imported one. Took my smallest bit and drilled a slightly bigger hole in the jet! Bang that sucka took off, No problems what so ever. I am not advocating you guys do this but if you have a burner and it is not firing the way you thought it was at least you know it isnt the regulator, hose, burner etc.... If you are afraid of blowing yourself up then dont try this because I am not an expert but it worked. :super: 

Cheers

JJ


----------



## johnno (2/12/05)

jimmyjack said:


> anyway a brain wave hits, I compare everything from the imported turkey burner to the newly purchased one. The jet that goes into the burner was remarkably smaller than the imported one. Took my smallest bit and drilled a slightly bigger hole in the jet! Bang that sucka took off, No problems what so ever.
> JJ
> [post="95127"][/post]​



You are a much braver man than I am.

johnno


----------



## timmy (7/12/05)

Finally got my burner

The hp100lp "Rambo" single ring from gameco.

Piezo electric lighter, 126mj rating @80kpa. With my $30 0-4bar reg from ebay i got 27 lres of tap water to the boil in just over 15 mins.

The neighbours heard it alright. Wasn't very popular when the paint fumes came out!


----------



## kungy (7/12/05)

timmy said:


> Finally got my burner
> 
> The hp100lp "Rambo" single ring from gameco.
> 
> ...



How much did this whole setup set you back?

Thanks

Will


----------



## timmy (7/12/05)

$38 for the reg delivered from melb, $79 for the burner and 2m hose.

The burner has a 12 mth warranty. 

What i love is the cool to touch knob to ignite and control the flame.


----------



## Oblomov (8/12/05)

Basic question. Where do you get the gas bottles for these burners? Are they the same as the ones I connect to my bbq?


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/12/05)

The very same.  

Just need a different regulator for the high pressure models.  

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (8/12/05)

Just received my NASA burner from G&G, only $91 including freight.  

Now I'm wondering where is a cheap place to get gas bottles from in Sydney. Any suggestions gratefully received? (within reason anyway :unsure: )


----------



## redbeard (9/12/05)

The usual price for a 9kg bottle is about $37. about $20 to fill it. bunnings mascot had bottles for $26 2 weeks ago, thou could have been a typo, as it changed within a week or so when i visited next. bbq places & the usual big*mart places also have them.


----------



## pixola (9/12/05)

This is most useful for Perth folks.

I'm buying an Auscrown HP100 setup using mail order from Brisbane for cheep prices.

Or if they don't have stock an RH31LT.

If you want to chime in on my order, and save yourself bucks on shipping, please let me know.

Single order of an RH31LT including a higher cap regulator & stainless steel 2m hose was $130 incl. GST and shipping to Perth.

The more we buy the cheaper it is. Order will be placed on Monday 12th December.


----------



## jagerbrau (11/12/05)

Ok has any one tried the mongolian burners that G&G sell. Run on normal preasure but put ont the same heat. I have a Nasa thanks to global but got a diferent reg, sort of the same one that is on the model that rays out doors sell. all up burner and reg cost $50 but not to happy with the heat it puts out so this line has been interesting.

Im guessing the reg is not as good as the one that is sold through global.


----------



## Stuster (11/12/05)

Thanks for the info Redbeard. Got the bottle at Bunnings. Sold me the bottle, charged me for the gas, then found out they were out of gas. All sorted now. First time NASA users, remember to fire it up in an open space, unless you like the smell of burning paint.


----------



## Murray (11/12/05)

Stuster said:


> First time NASA users, remember to fire it up in an open space, unless you like the smell of burning paint.
> [post="96943"][/post]​



I would hope people are firing them up in open spaces regardless.


----------



## cubbie (10/1/06)

Time for me to upgrade to AG

coupla questions on the burners.

1. How indicative is the mj/hr rating. Eg Auscrown have a number of burners that put out more than the RH31LT 55mj, including a 4 ring.

The reason I ask is my best mates old man has a massive business selling equipment to the oil and gas and mining industry, from Hummers, to drill parts and flanges, to cleaning equipment and general hardware. I am sure he will sell burners just not sure what types. Should be able to build my whole AG setup from his warehouse.

2. My SS Kettle has only a very thin bottom, how will this go against a HP burner. It is fine with my current burner (provided it has liquid in it), which takes about 1hr to boil 30L water from room temp with the lid on. I am using one of those old portable round BBQ burners.

My pot and current burner.


----------



## sosman (10/1/06)

cubbie said:


> 2. My SS Kettle has only a very thin bottom, how will this go against a HP burner. It is fine with my current burner (provided it has liquid in it), which takes about 1hr to boil 30L water from room temp with the lid on. I am using one of those old portable round BBQ burners.
> 
> My pot and current burner.
> [post="101874"][/post]​


You should be able to do much better than 1 hr for 30L with any kind of HP burner. Also the thin bottom I would have thought was ok with liquid in it.


----------



## timmy (10/1/06)

I found the ratings contradict each other a bit.

The HP100LP rambo burner I have is 50mj/hr in the catalogue but the papers that came with it say its good for 125mj/hr @80kpa.


----------



## cubbie (18/1/06)

Anyone help me on the best place to get a HP burner in Perth.


----------



## cubbie (18/1/06)

bump.


----------



## deadly (18/1/06)

DACAPS are the distributer for Auscrown model RH31LT HP burner
phone 93586033


----------



## cubbie (18/1/06)

Yep i called them and they are posting me a brosure, will get it tomorrow. Do you have any idea of the price?

Is this the only option. The camping stores here don't seem to have any suitable burners.


----------



## timmy (18/1/06)

Look at about $79 for the burner, $10 for the hose and about $50 for the reg. They might do it a bit cheaper if you say it's for homebrewing.


----------



## cubbie (19/1/06)

Looks like I can get a reg for cost price (not from DACAPS), so even if they are a bit more expensive on the burner, all up i should get it for a reasonable price.


----------



## deadly (24/1/06)

How did you go?


----------



## cubbie (2/2/06)

Just finalising the details now. the cost of the burner is $75, unsure of the hose and reg yet. Hopefully i should have it all by the weekend. ALso organising another tap for my kettle. Going to use my old kettle which was a 50L SS pot as the HLT and convert a Keg for my new kettle.


----------



## jimmysuperlative (29/6/06)

In my local Barbeques Galore today and found they had the Austcrown HPA-100LP 126.9MJ "Rambo" burner ...





I paid $145 for complete setup ...burner, braided hose and hp regulator :super: 

haven't told the missus yet h34r:


----------



## ausdb (29/6/06)

jimmysuperlative said:


> In my local Barbeques Galore today and found they had the Austcrown HPA-100LP 126.9MJ "Rambo" burner ...



Someones been telling you porkies, I have an auscrown catalog here and it states 50 MJ/hr not 129.6MJ/hr :excl:


----------



## Sammus (29/6/06)

Damn, I've seen it advertised for 130 too...


----------



## jimmysuperlative (29/6/06)

ausdb said:


> jimmysuperlative said:
> 
> 
> > In my local Barbeques Galore today and found they had the Austcrown HPA-100LP 126.9MJ "Rambo" burner ...
> ...




Included with purchase was "operating instructions" and "specifications" brochure which gives the "Heat Capacity" as 126.9 MJ/HR ...

...regardless of the stated output, when the salesman cranked it up for me out the back, I knew it would be more than sufficient ...HOT and LOUD !! :super:


----------



## timmy (30/6/06)

ausdb said:


> Someones been telling you porkies, I have an auscrown catalog here and it states 50 MJ/hr not 129.6MJ/hr :excl:



No it's true.

They are rated at 126.5mJ/hr at 80 kpa. The mix up is from another model with the same size body with a pilot light.

If you compare the holes on the ring where the gas comes out you'll see a huge difference.

Side by side with a nasa, the flame size and noise are pretty much the same.


----------



## Jye (30/6/06)

Auscrown 

I picked up the RH31LT with reg and hose for about $85 from their Brisbane distributor. If anyone is going to buy one these burners give auscrown a ring and find the closest distributor to you.


----------

